# White stringy Poo from anus..please help



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

I just noticed this tonite. it was not there last night or even this morning. It's definetly coming from his anus. It seems like some of it has broken off. So I'm not sure if it is poo or parasite or what. But his appetite is good and is active. Acting normal. Water tests all good and do 36% weekly water changes. I've only had him since Jan 9th.

It's like a white string. Doesn't seem to affect him at all. Could he be constipated?. The other fish don't have it all.

what should I do? how should I treat this? if need be and how can I diagnose?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The white thready poop that happens with bloat is white or colorless and thready because it is not food waste at all but rather mucous. It is very thin and fine...like a thread or a hair. This happens when the intestine is blocked and food waste cannot pass through the fish.

When you describe your situation you say it is like string. To me that is thicker and not a symptom. The fact that it is long, while gross, is not a medical problem. The fact that it is white may just mean you have been feeding white food.

It does not sound like a problem to me as long as he is eating.


----------



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

It eventually just fell completely off..it was hanging off for like 30 minutes and the next thing it was gone. Now this morning it's still gone. it seemed to have been poop that he passed. Although I have not been feeding him anything white. Pellets and frozen food. Bloodworms and he has had frozen cubed Brine shrimp which is light in color..IDK strange. As I was googling what looked like a parasite or I thought he showed no symptoms. He eats, and is very active.

I hope I can suck it up during my gravel cleaning tommorrow. Yuck, that long poop laying around the tank somewhere.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very normal, some fish do that. See North Shore's comments in this thread.


----------



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

yo Prov...I've been researching this all day, rather than work at my office. He has no symptoms of any parasite...eats like a champ, active and does not spit anything out (hex). But to be on the safe side I did pick up Kent Extreme garlic to dose in his food. I was told it is a great all natural way of dealing with bacteria infections wounds or parasites. The garlic prevents a lot of disease and keeps their immune system strong. So I dosed some frozen shrimp cube tonite and He ate it up..So I think I will just add some garlic to his food a few times a week. what do you think?

Thanks for that link..Rocky shows no symptoms of any type of parasite. Ate like a pig tonite and chases the SD :thumb: But will keep an eye out


----------



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Rocky has no parasit..I fed the silver dollars some lettuce, to see if they would like it..he just stole a huge chunk and sucked it down. Now, I see he is pooping out green lettuce poop..gross...Oscars sure do poop a lot.


----------

